# X-Mas Military Flights



## Sundborg (30 Aug 2004)

I've applied to get one of the militarys flights for the X-mas holidays, more specifally the one from Fredericton to Vancouver and back.

Now my question is, even though I will be on leave at the time, will I be required to wear my DEU's or some other type of uniform while on the flight?

I've heard that we wear our #1's, which would be extremely uncomfortable for the almost 24 adventure accross the country; I hope that is not the case.

All help is appriciated.  Cheers!


----------



## ModlrMike (30 Aug 2004)

The last time I flew on duty travel (last week), dress was civilian attire. Clean, neat and presentable will do. After all, you are still representing the CF. Check with your orderly room to make sure.


----------



## Sundborg (30 Aug 2004)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> The last time I flew on duty travel (last week), dress was civilian attire. Clean, neat and presentable will do. After all, you are still representing the CF. Check with your orderly room to make sure.



Excellent!  Thanks for info!  I'll go check with the orderly room when I have time just to make sure.


----------



## beach_bum (30 Aug 2004)

For the Christmas service flights the dress is civilian attire.  Just make sure you are wearing clean, neat clothing.


----------



## Inch (30 Aug 2004)

I've taken a lot of service flights for courses and when we did "adventure" training when I was in the PRes, I've never worn a uniform on an Airliner.   At worst it would be 3B's (CF pants and short sleeve shirt) but I doubt it. We went to Fort Knox a couple times for the Abrams simulators and we wore combats but we were on a Herc. 

Cheers


----------



## beach_bum (30 Aug 2004)

The Christmas flights are different.  They are laid on specially for the holidays, and are filled with families of service members.  They feed you well, show kid movies etc.  The only people in uniform were the flight crew.


----------



## Sundborg (30 Aug 2004)

Thanks for the input guys, much appriciated!  I'm glad I wont have to wear any issued cloths.


----------

